# Lily pad lake????



## Yakman22 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hey everybody, has anybody ever fished Lily Pad lake in Hiram(or in new ga)? It's a pay lake at the end of Belmont rd. I believe there's 2 lakes, a upper and lower. I was wanting to check it out to fish the lily pads because I never have fished pads before. How's the fishing? Is the upper or lower lake better? Any info would be appreciated, thanks everyone!


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 7, 2016)

Just got my first kayak a couple of weeks ago and spent this morning paddling around on the upper pond.  The top water bite was pretty good.  Fished from daylight until about 9:45.  Caught two decent Bass on a frog.  Had a few more I couldn't connect with, but it was fun having them blow up.   Second time I've been there and both times caught a couple, so I would say it's worth a trip.  Time was limited both times I went, so I have not been able to check out the lower pond.


----------



## Yakman22 (Aug 7, 2016)

Cool, thanks man. Hope your enjoying the kayak, I was hooked after my first time in one. I heard there's some monsters in that lower pond. I'm gonna try and check it out next wkn, love me some top water bites.


----------



## Rangercliff (Aug 23, 2016)

There are no trespassing signs on the lower lake, does that cover the right side of the lake or just the left side going south?


----------



## spkoli (Aug 23, 2016)

It's just past the signs where the water gets clearer. I got yelled at by the lady for going over by 10 ft because of the wind. LOL.


----------



## Rangercliff (Aug 23, 2016)

The signs come out from a house on the left side of the lake looking south, but stop about half way across the lake. Is the right side of the lake down to the dam ok to fish? Guess I might have to ask the next time I go there.


----------



## fflintlock (Sep 5, 2016)

I go out there s often as I can. I believe the left part of that lake may be private. I'm not sure. It has trophy fish only signs, at the southern end of that lower lake. There's some fairly decent fishing in both the upper and lower lakes. I mainly fish the lower one though. I take my canoe and flyrod and have a ball. I manage to catch quite a few 12" to 14" bass out of there. Never caught anything over 16" though. I release them all back for the next time. The bluegill fishing can be on fire at times too.


----------



## spkoli (Sep 6, 2016)

Here is an outline of where you can fish the lily pad lake.


----------



## little rascal (Sep 7, 2016)

*restrictions*

do they allow boats with motors?


----------



## spkoli (Sep 8, 2016)

I think so. However, I only see people using trolling motors.


----------



## spkoli (Sep 8, 2016)

Also, they call it lily pad lake for a reason. SO not sure how your motor would do in this place.


----------



## little rascal (Sep 8, 2016)

*My motor*

it'll be fine. Thanks for the info.


----------

